# Shanty Anchor



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Got a 2 man shelter last year that has only been set up on grass so far. Always been a bucket fisherman before, so need some suggestions for how to anchor it to the ice. Any simple solutions?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

got mine from clam they work great never had a issue


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Ice anchors. They are the easiest. Just screw them in the ice and your done. Most hub shanties come with 4. Yours did not???

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Long rope, Small Boat Anchor. Drill a hole about 10 to 15 feet behind shanty, tie rope to shanty and throw it down the hole.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

It is a hub style (Frabill) but don't remember it having anchors come with it. Will dig around my shed tonight i guess to see if i can find them.

They just screw in - would the things you put in the ground and attach a dog chain to work? Im'a be fishing this weekend and no sporting goods stores in the area without making an hour drive some where. Lots of hardware stores around though....... need a cheap/quick fix.



ErieRider said:


> Ice anchors. They are the easiest. Just screw them in the ice and your done. Most hub shanties come with 4. Yours did not??


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just hook your long rope to a buddy's chair !! All jokin aside, get yourself a 3/4 " x 2' pc of conduit. drill one hole about center, the another hole about 1/4 way down. Tie 1/4"x 6'-8' rope thru center of pipe, knot both sides. Tie another 3' section of rope thru other hole, knot just as as first one. When you set shack up, drill a hole a couple feet away and drop pipe thru hole, pull tight on long rope and hook your shack to it using a carabiner clip on an eyebolt or one of your hub bolts. When done fishin, kick ice to get pipe to drop, pull on short rope and it will cause pipe to tilt, simply, pull up thru ice and go !!!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

attica...... if you have a cordless drill, some lag bolts and washers you will be set until you get a chance to get some ice anchors


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Rarely use an ice anchor. Usually not fishing in high winds though and I am big enough it would take HIGH winds to move the shanty with me and my cousin in it. Ha 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Google shappell ice anchors. Work like a charm and easy to use. I use 2 on windy days and with the dx4000, it doesn't budge. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sportinwood (Jul 31, 2010)

sit in it !!!!!!!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

My shappell in a good wind would just take me and my gear with it! Lol. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Easiest way is to tie rags to a rope wet in hole throw on ice. In minutes they freeze to ice but pull loose when ready to leave. Just keep them in my 5 gallon bucket.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

